# Tough day logging



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

This was a tough day logging. Since I used chainsaws I figured this was the place to share. I am glad I took extra bars, chains, saws, and a front end loader. My buddies and I just sat and laughed for a while.
Rich


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

And I thought I was the only one!!! Oh I didn't take any pics.....sssssooooo....I really didn't do it LOL!!!

Looks like some nice logs!!!! and SAWS!!!


----------



## mr.bear (Feb 18, 2014)

Last time I pinched the bar bad I had no other saw to use all I had was a chain and come along and that was fun.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

That is why I like to bring a felling tool, a front end loader, and at least 3 saws with multiple bars and chains. I don't like come alongs.
Rich


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like fun.......


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

It is Fish Factory, It is.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep---_always _happens when you try to cut that last little bit before changing position.....


----------

